# blucky leering prop



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

at the ma make and take we did a leering prop,,that was back in ??? june / july anyway just finish the blucky for mine, still need to do the tomb stone...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job! See what happens when you leave a Blucky to rot for a couple of months.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

damn that looks pretty sick! Do you have any plans or measurements for the leer mech?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Sweet! I love his eye. It looks twitchy.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice Blucky transformation Pyro! he looks.....wet.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Really cool, nice work!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice work neighbor. I've got to get my butt in gear and finish mine. You've inspired me.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

DarkShadows said:


> damn that looks pretty sick! Do you have any plans or measurements for the leer mech?


thank you-i used tihis one, the only difference is, i used a reindeer motor not a wipermotor http://www.my-mania.com/halloween/bmleer.html


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> nice Blucky transformation Pyro! he looks.....wet.


My immediate thought was barbeque sauce. Is that wrong? :devil:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. Nothing like a good corpsed blucky to get you in the spirit.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job! Hard to believe that was ever a regular old blucky! I have got to learn that corpsing stuff.:devil:


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

wow - that's so sick! I think it would definately creep out everyone.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cool Manny!

It's quite creepy!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

DAMN Creepy!!!! LOVING it Pyro!! two thumbs up!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice Job Pyro

I like the tilt of the head. Real Nice Touch


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like the way he turned out Pyro. His eye is great!! He will be a great addition to your haunt this year.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! You can hardly even tell that was ever a blucky! Very good job!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job... LOVE the expression on his face!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job as always Pyro.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool beans Pyro..
nice color and eyes


----------

